# Ariat Glaciers/ Grasmere



## galaxy (18 July 2012)

How long DO they last?

I'm giving up on my 2nd pair of Toggi Canyons.  I was REALLY pleased with my 1st pair.  Lasted 18months/2 years and I really did not look after them.  Bought a replacement and sent them back within a month as coming away from sole and they replaced.  That pair then came away fairly fast but stayed waterproof so I took them to a shoe shop who put some glue in.  I really cared for them but after 6 months they were useless and now I constantly have wet feet!  Have 3/4 friends who have bought a pair in the last year and ALL of them are having the same issue 

So after scanning the internet and reading reviews of lots of boots I am thinking that Ariats are the only way to go.  I teach/ride/walk the dog in these boots and I expect them to last at least a couple of years!!!

How long have yours lasted?  I am teaching PC Camp in 2 weeks, I need dry feet!


----------



## jojo5 (18 July 2012)

Be very careful when you buy them - i have had two pairs so far in which the lining, which is quite loose, pushes down when you put them on creating a ridge just above the back of the heel part. This makes them very difficult to get on. Really disappointing.


----------



## *hic* (18 July 2012)

jojo5 said:



			Be very careful when you buy them - i have had two pairs so far in which the lining, which is quite loose, pushes down when you put them on creating a ridge just above the back of the heel part. This makes them very difficult to get on. Really disappointing.
		
Click to expand...

When bought new they should be supplied with a long shoehorn as well as spare laces and boot trees. There's a good reason to the shoehorn as you have found!

I wore my first pair around 12 hours a day every day of the year and loved them. I didn't look after them (apart from using the shoehorn and boot trees!) and mucked out disgusting beds in them and they cracked across the foot, as any leather boot would. They never became non-waterproof and eventually when I replaced them having found some cheap ones on the web I cleaned them up, put them on ebay and sold them for £65 to someone who posted absolutely glowing feedback. As my new ones had cost me £165 plus about 6 quid postage I was pretty delighted too!

I should just add - avoid buying from shops with loads of Ariat boot trees and shoehorns for sale. They are just taking a bit more profit at your expense and leading you to damage your boots! FWIW my cheapies came with all the extras


----------



## mil1212 (18 July 2012)

^ agree
I have had my grassmeres for about 5 years now, and they have been abused! I wear them all day everyday, muck out, ride, slop through hideously muddy fields and do any manor of things in them. The only looking after they get is the mud hosed off them  !
I have to use a shoe horn to get them on and off and I have been through countless laces but they are still very warm and waterproof. Contemplating getting a new pair now but can't bare to part with old ones. I, however, couldn't possibly sell them to even my worst enemy


----------



## MillionDollar (18 July 2012)

I have the Grasmeres. Mine too are worn everyday, all day and they are not looked after at all. I'm on my 3rd pair (in 5 years) BUT I still wear my old ones, they're just a bit tatty and one pair has a small hole on the side.

Oh and also I've never had to use the shoe horn.....yet!


----------



## gooster (18 July 2012)

I have a pair of ariat glacier and love them, really comfy and toasty warm in the winter. I had to use the shoe horn to get them on and off for the first couple of months, but they are fine now


----------



## jojo5 (18 July 2012)

Really glad that you have all found the Ariats so good - beginning to think I must have weird legs o) or something!  I have the regular calf boots and they are not tight or anything once on (in fact very comfortable) but I can't get them on with the shoe horn, and not using it means this ridge thing that I mentioned.  Hey ho.  I also have a pair of Cabotswood boots which have been waterproof, warm when needed, cool when needed, and have not cracked yet after two years wear.  Only prob is that they are not really tall enough......


----------



## *hic* (18 July 2012)

jojo5 said:



			Really glad that you have all found the Ariats so good - beginning to think I must have weird legs o) or something!  I have the regular calf boots and they are not tight or anything once on (in fact very comfortable) but I can't get them on with the shoe horn, and not using it means this ridge thing that I mentioned.  Hey ho.  I also have a pair of Cabotswood boots which have been waterproof, warm when needed, cool when needed, and have not cracked yet after two years wear.  Only prob is that they are not really tall enough......
		
Click to expand...

There's something weird going on if you can't get them on WITH the shoehorn - after all that's what it's designed for


----------



## galaxy (18 July 2012)

Great, thanks for all the replies 

So if I get a pair, look after them as well as I can (as in clean mud off, not leave next to radiator, treat them now and again, and use the shoe horn if I can!) they should last 2/3 years?

This is the pitch I will be giving to the husband


----------



## *hic* (18 July 2012)

mil1212 said:



			Contemplating getting a new pair now but can't bare to part with old ones. I, however, couldn't possibly sell them to even my worst enemy 

Click to expand...

If you look on ebay there's someone on there selling them for £165 + p&p - bargainous.

I didn't think I could sell mine, and when I did I thought I'd get some terrible feedback but no, she's delighted with them!


----------



## brightmount (19 July 2012)

My Grasmeres are two and a half years old and they have recently started to leak slightly through the crease that you get across the foot that is verging on a crack now despite religious waxing. Ariat repaired them for free about a year ago when the uppers parted slightly from the soles in the same place. However I can't complain as I have lived in them and abused them like everyone else. They are so comfy, I'm not in any hurry to get a new pair until my feet get really wet!


----------



## pansy (19 July 2012)

Dont know why 
I have a pair of Glaicers - normally I am a size 4 in a boot - had to have a size 6 - was very embrassed in shop hopping around the shop with a size 4 sort of stuck on my leg - not sure why - they are a lovely fit - just never had a size 6 before x


----------



## Achinghips (19 July 2012)

Does anyone find that the grasmeres tend to look wrinkly on, sort of wavy down the inside leg and that the laces are a fiddle and always need replacing?


----------



## jojo5 (20 July 2012)

Yes, I also think the laces are a bit of a pain, as well as the prob I have had with the lining.  Am surprised to hear that they crack too.  Off to Hickstead tomorrow, so hope I can find something better during power shopping!!


----------



## galaxy (21 July 2012)

Bought some Glaciers at Hickstead yesterday 

Spent ages in the shop trying them on.  They gave me very clear instructions on the necessity of the shoehorn and showed me the ridge in the lining.  Also have a spare set of laces and got a load of care stiff thrown in too!  

Wore them up the yard this morning = dry feet   Felt funny to ride in for the first minute or so then were fine.  For a moment I actually didn't think I was going to able to ride in them!  They felt very awkward, then they must have softened or something....  I don't know.

ETA couldn't see anything at hickstead as an alternative!  Only Dublin/ Toggi/ HKM who all have a terrible reputation.  There were Tuffa, but I really don't like the look of them.


----------



## Mince Pie (21 July 2012)

Well these are about 2 years old now and have been abused! I do hose them off at the yard then once a week they get a quick rub over with leather conditioner when I do my tack:


----------



## Achinghips (22 July 2012)

Brokebuthappy, are they that crumpled around the ankle when they're on?


----------



## Mince Pie (22 July 2012)

Achinghips said:



			Brokebuthappy, are they that crumpled around the ankle when they're on?
		
Click to expand...

No 

(Please excuse the mess!)


----------

